# need EZ-Pass for toll, can rent or buy them?



## carl2591 (Feb 16, 2010)

heading up past Boston from NC first of march, and know the road are full of tolls.. 
any way to get a EZ Pass transponder if not living one of the states they service.. ??

I was wanting to rent or just get one for the month and return to ex pass after the trip.   I have some friends in VA that are not ezpass users in VA beach area. Could I just sign up under there address?? 

or anyone have one i can rent for the month.. 

thanks


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 16, 2010)

They don't cost anything (didn't when I got mine a few years ago), you just have to maintain a minimum balance on your account.  When your charges drop you below the minimum balance, they just take some more from your credit card.

http://www.ezpass.com/


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 16, 2010)

As to using somebody elses info to get the EZpass...I have had one for many years and, to my surprise, found that some of the EZpass systems match the transponder to the car. I once had a problem on the NY State Thruway because I was using my EZpass in a rental car.


----------



## frenchieinme (Feb 16, 2010)

hvsteve1 said:


> As to using somebody elses info to get the EZpass...I have had one for many years and, to my surprise, found that some of the EZpass systems match the transponder to the car. I once had a problem on the NY State Thruway because I was using my EZpass in a rental car.



This is true however if you know someone who has one and not using (such as myself as I am in FL presently), all that needs to be done is get hold of one (legally) and then simply add your car to the account and then pay that person the amount you charged while using it.

Presently my son is using our # 2 EZ-Pass transponder (and they originally cost me around $25 each) with his car added on the account.  He simply will reimburse me the charges when I return home.  This way all is legal and up & up.

You need to be careful as you can not have the same car on 2 separate transponder accounts.  A car can be assigned to only 1 transponder at a time.

Hence, do you know anyone who has one that is not being used maybe due to his being away from home for an extended period of time?

frenchieinme


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're driving from NC to MA, it will be worth your while to get one.  The tolls are getting crazy in Maryland, around Baltimore.  Not just the tunnels, but the $5 toll where you cross the Susquehanna.  It's nice to blow thru the toll plazas, and you get charged a discounted rate.  I'm thinking of getting a SunPass for my car, even though the only place we would use it is when we are up in Orlando.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 17, 2010)

NY state changed the license plate styles and numbers a while back and I didn't know I had to notify EZ Pass of the change. Sometime later I got a ticket in the mail for the plate # not matching the account, big brother is watching. I drive to florida once a year and have the cheap sunpass that sticks to the windshield, if you remove it its deactivated and ruined, love it on the turnpike.


----------



## dmorea (Feb 17, 2010)

*FAQ EZpass*

33. Can I switch my E-ZPass transponder to another vehicle?

Yes. You can switch the transponder from one vehicle to another as long as you use it on a vehicle with the same  vehicle type. Contact the Customer Service Center at 1-877-762-7824 to request additional mounting strips so that you can move your E-ZPass transponder between vehicles.

^ TOP ^


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 17, 2010)

You do not need to a a residence of the state to get a EZPass from that state, unless the rule has changed.  I live in VA and had one from MD until last year when they started changing a monthly fee.  But the are requirements that you need to use it at least one every 6 months (If I remember correctly).  The EZpass transpoder needs to match the license number of the vehicle(s) it is registered to.  I now have two transponders that can be used in any of my 3 vehicles.  They even sent me additional mounting strips so that I can move the transponder amount the vehicles.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 17, 2010)

silverfox82 said:


> NY state changed the license plate styles and numbers a while back and I didn't know I had to notify EZ Pass of the change. Sometime later I got a ticket in the mail for the plate # not matching the account, big brother is watching. I drive to florida once a year and have the cheap sunpass that sticks to the windshield, if you remove it its deactivated and ruined, love it on the turnpike.



The cheapo SunPass transponder you can get at Publix for Florida can not be moved from vehicle to vehicle or it will be deactivated.  There is a more expensive model of Florida SunPass that can be moved between registered vehicles.  The EZPass transponder used in the Northeast states can be mounted on multiple vehicles, as long as each license plate is listed on your account.  They send you extra velcro just so you can do this. Two different systems, and I don't know if one can be used on the others roads.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 18, 2010)

UPDATE:

called ezpass in Va and they said NO PROBLEM on getting transponder. it might take 7-14 days which is cutting it close for me. no deposit with checking account and credit card back up.. 

so if anyone is heading up north and want to skip the toll lines, booths etc. you can get a ezpass and live in any state. 

I recommend VA as they don't charge deposit of $25.00 on transponder if you put account tied to checking account with credit card back up..  so of the other states do charge deposit no matter how you set up payments.

PS we live in NC so I was not sure about getting one out not living in a "ezpass" state.. they now include Ohio turnpike as well..


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 18, 2010)

You're gonna love zipping by in the fast lane!


----------



## RDB (Feb 18, 2010)

Carl,

Our CC account gets charged anytime the EZ pass account drops below a certain amount (maybe $15). Whatever amount it takes to bring it back up to a $30 balance.

The outfit makes out pretty good for our convienience.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> You're gonna love zipping by in the fast lane!



  

I hope it all works out.. Should have gotten this started a couple weeks ago so as not to be last min..


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 19, 2010)

wife called back to set up account and asked about getting the process sped up.. she told us they send the transponder out the next day my mail but had to tell everyone 7-14 days.. 

so looks like everything is working out fine..


----------

